# SS 11.05.18 - Mozart #30



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 30, in D major, K. 202/186b

1. Molto allegro
2. Andantino con moto
3. Menuetto & Trio
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's Mozart's 30th. We haven't heard from Mozart on the Saturday Symphony in a year and while not a famous work hopefully it will get a few listens. I love all of Mozarts Symphonies and listen to them often so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin.

I'll be listening too:







Karl Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A choice of Pinnock, Glover or Colin Davis for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Mozzie & Barry


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Jaap ter Linden/Mozart Akademie Amsterdam here.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try a couple of versions for this week


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Think I'll start with Mackerras and the Prague folks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 103597

I am going with Sir Charles Mackerras. 
Nice this tradition, reminds me on what I have.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, a report. Mozart wrote this symphony at age 18 and it’s definitely an accomplished work. The themes are memorable and the construction is just fine. But there’s little of particular interest, and it’s not a work I’d return to often; in that respect, I find many of Haydn’s less-notable symphonies superior.

I’m afraid I have to agree with the common wisdom that some of Mozart’s symphonies before No. 35 (not all, certainly) are “minor” works when seen in relation to his overall life’s production.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I have three recordings of this symphony. I chose English Concert/Trevor Pinnock. This one is enjoyable, and it is significantly more advanced and polished than Mozart's early work - the qualities that make the late symphonies so memorable are becoming evident by this time.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll go with Suitner just to be contrary. Not my favourite but still impressive.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I tried both Pinnock and Davis - after listening to Pinnock I felt something was missing from Davis's recording, returning to Pinnock suggested the balance of the recording or the orchestral forces used made the overall sound a little bass light which changed the character of the music somewhat.
Pinnock, for me, presents a more moderate authentic take on Mozarts Symphonies than those I have heard from Hogwood's set - a decent compromise perhaps.

As for the symphony it represents a major stepping stone between the really youthful symphonies and the fully blown masterpieces to come.

View attachment 103610


View attachment 103611


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm going for Jeffrey Tate in this one, which is nice to see being thought of as something like Mozart's first "mature symphony".

Haydn still rules in this era and genre, though.....


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Robert Pickett said:


> I'm going for Jeffrey Tate in this one, which is nice to see *being thought of as something like Mozart's first "mature symphony".*
> 
> Haydn still rules in this era and genre, though.....


Usually the 31st, the "Paris" symphony, is considered the first of his mature efforts in the genre. Symphony #30 is the last of those he wrote in his teens, at least in the original K. catalogue.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Mackerras and Prague for me also


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For No. 30, as with most of Mozart's symphonies, I don't even have to think about it; it's Pinnock.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 103586
> View attachment 103587
> 
> I shall try a couple of versions for this week


I prefer the Pinnock performance, as others have commented this is not late mature Mozart.
Still enjoyable especially the way Pinnock interprets it and well worth a listening


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

trazom said:


> Usually the 31st, the "Paris" symphony, is considered the first of his mature efforts in the genre. Symphony #30 is the last of those he wrote in his teens, at least in the original K. catalogue.


Errr.....yes, I think I realised that. Was merely echoing the sentiments expressed earlier that this one feels less of a juvenile piece.


----------

